# Experiences with PlaqClnz?



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

After looking online it appears that PlaqClnz is just a spray (that you can purchase yourself) with zinc. It costs $15 to $24.95. I wouldn't pay $30 for her to spray this in my dog's mouth. Maybe they brush too but still you can buy a better tooth gel or spray without the blue dye and parabens and do this yourself at home for cheaper.


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

Ah sorry, I should've specified. It's not just the spray. There's a full dental system that the company offers to groomers and vets. It's similar to a human waterpik, if you're familiar with what that is for cleaning human gums and plaque. It's much more involved than just the spray itself, which yes, is rather inexpensive and should be used at home in between cleanings at the groomer.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A dental cleaning in the wrong hands can damage your dogs gums and lead to really serious gingivitis! Sonic/Water Pic type cleanings are better left to a Vet IMO! Meanwhile, there are gels that you can use that don't require brushing, and adding lots of chew treats like bully sticks and raw meaty bones will also help! My Molly has beautiful teeth following this protocol! (she's almost 2 and no plaque at all)


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks MollyMuiMa. That's what I was concerned about with it too. I know there's a risk of irritating the gums. My groomer is a very close friend of mine, so I'm sure she would never knowingly do this and then hurt the pup, but yes, I agree it's not really worth the risk.

Unfortunately Bonnie's teeth are so bad because she's not a chewer! It's to the point that the home remedy stuff doesn't help, and neither does daily cleaning. She just needs the dental at the vet, but I'm not at a point where I can shell out the money right now-- our male pup just went through almost $2k in diagnostic tests for his issues. 

Bully sticks interest her for about 5 minutes at most, and that's as good as it gets. She "loves" them, since anything else I've given her keeps her interest for about 1-2 minutes before she gives up on it and falls asleep, and Clyde takes it for himself. She's just not as mouthy as my boy is!

Edit: They're both rescues. I'm really meticulous about teeth cleaning personally, but I had no control over how Bonnie's teeth came to us this past June


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Has anyone used Plaque Off? This company was one of the vendors at the AKC Nationals in ORL. This is a supplement that you add to food once a day.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Have you tried raw bones? They work wonders.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Kennedy is not a chewer either. He won't eat any hard kibble or treats. However he will chew on a chicken neck. Also yesterday and tonight I got him to eat a Tropiclean brand dental bone. I tried the hip & joint one and the super cleaning one. He has never eaten a dental bone before, he just refuses them all. I was really surprised he ate it, and fast too.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> Have you tried raw bones? They work wonders.


I haven't as Bella is so tiny (4.5 pounds) that this scares me - I feed her frozen premade raw and brush her teeth but she still is starting to have plaque issues.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I use PlaqueOff, in conjunction with daily brushing with Logic gel. The PlaqueOff does seem to reduce tartar buildup, and soften existing tartar to the extent that it can be cracked off with a fingernail - you do need to use it regularly for a month or two to see results. The most effective treatment I have found was the PetzLife gel, but my dogs hate it so much that using it made us all miserable, and I was a bit uneasy about some of the ingredients. The PlaqueOff is seaweed, so I reckon that they are getting a kelp supplement and tooth treatment in one!


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

I tried one of those gels for about a month and it didn't loosen any plaque for her. It worked a bit better on Clyde though, since his teeth aren't in as bad shape as Bonnie's. We also tried a water additive, but I discovered they HATE mint, so it took them about a week to recover and trust the water bowl again after that experiment . 

Bonnie won't chew anything. I have to soften her kibble with a little chicken broth. Raw bones interest her flavor-wise, but as soon as she realizes she has to really work at it she drops it and goes back to sleep. Even rawhide only interests her for a few seconds until she realizes it requires effort. The vet thinks her hesitation to chew could be the gum issues, it could actually be uncomfortable for her to bite down-- but we're not really sure what came first, her disinterest in chewing, or her gum issues. So we won't know until we really get the gums back to full health. 

She does like greenies and will finish a petite sized one, but I'm not sure they do much?? My vet said it can't hurt, so we're going to continue giving them.


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Shelton has the same problem. It's never really his front teeth of cours ebut the back ones where food gets stuck in there. He's also not a chewer and doesnt' like hard toys (very rarely does he like them). I was thinking about getting Plaqueoff in teh mean time I try to find a place where they'll do dental work. The vet told me to get it done but he made it sound like as if the clinic didn't offer that service which means i have to go find one where they do it @[email protected] I did find a groomers where they charge 25 dollars for a cleaning but I'd probably be happier if I did it with a vet (just to be safe)


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

treehugr55 said:


> Bonnie won't chew anything.


If it helps PlaqueOff is granules that you add to their food - my extremely picky Bella still eats hers with no problem at all


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I sprinkle the PlaqueOff onto a special evening treat - it is part of our daily routine now, and the dogs remind me if I am late!


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

That sounds like it just might work for mine!! I didn't realize it was a granule. That's a lot easier than me chasing them with a gel bottle and trying to spread it on their teeth with my finger! hehe


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I use an old face flannel for the Logic gel - otherwise Sophy eats it before I can spread it! I tried the finger stalls but the cloth is actually easier for a small dog, and a lot easier to find when it's been though the washing machine.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

As a groomer we looked into providing that system to our services, only reason we didn't was because my boss is..well.. I'm not going to go there.. Anyways.. From what I see, it is harmless and unless a groomer was negligent with the equipment I don't see how it could harm an animal. Its very gentle and I would think if any irritation was caused it would be a reaction to products which is a risk to dog or person. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

